# Shadow Report: What's in your pocket?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I find it very interesting what the people on the floor are carrying.

What _weren't_ they carrying? Cameras. I saw very few cameras and almost exclusively cameraphones. Real journalists had real gear, but everyone out there had cameraphones.

Phone-wise, I expected to find a sea of iPhones. In fact, I saw a lot of the LG touchscreen phones from verizon. No one is talking about these phones and it sure seems that the early adopters are embracing them.

I didn't see a lot of bluetooth headsets. In years past, the bluetooth headset was a sure way to tell the world you were important. Today, it's a sure way to tell people that you talk to your friends while you are getting your nails done.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

In a moment of weakness I bought a Microsoft-powered HTC Touch Pro.
Nice hardware but the operating system sucks big time. 
It's like Vista in your hand. :lol:
(and I'm only exaggerating a little bit)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

In my pocket? Packers Platinum Rewards card, of course! 

(I actually have enough points to get a Packers couch completely free.)


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

Nothing - I'm just glad to see you.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's what I carry on a typical day.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

A Euro. :grin:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

deltafowler said:
 

> Here's what I carry on a typical day.


:lol::lol: i hope you have a liscense for that thumb drive :lol::lol:


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

They're not mentioned in the Constitution, so perhaps I should look into it


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I usually have my Verizon LG Touch screen and keys.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Here's what I carry on a typical day.


You must live in either Nevada or Texas.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Draconis said:


> You must live in either Nevada or Texas.


How do you figure? Concealed weapons are legal in many states, and CCW's gained here are recognized in 17 of them (last I checked.)


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Draconis said:


> You must live in either Nevada or Texas.


My location is listed in my profile.


----------

